# Moldy Egg?



## Tank'sMom (Apr 12, 2016)

Greetings. I am incubating 4 Sulcata eggs for just over a week now. 2 days ago, I noticed some "moldy" stuff growing on one and a tiny bit on another. 
I have them in a plastic box in vermiculite that may have been too damp at first, then dried out, had to re-moisten. 
The eggs got off to a bad start. When Tonka laid, she didn't really dig much of a hole. Most of the eggs were crushed in the process and all but one have some degree of cracking or denting. But I'm giving them a shot. 
I ordered new organic vermiculite and plan to transfer them to individual deli cups, each with its own thermometer and hygrometer probe. I'm using a plain old Hovabater and analog thermometers and hygrometer right now. 
The incubator temp stays around 90F and inside the box I'm getting readings of anywhere from 86-89, and a humidity of only 70% but the medium looks too damp. So I'm waiting for my digital equipment to arrive. 
When I transfer the eggs to the new cups, how much can I "clean them"?
They were started in haste with mud and yolk on them, due to the cracking and what not I was scared to clean them well. 
Suggestions? Please???


The dirty eggs, day one


The broken eggs/nest


The mold?

Help???


----------

